# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الفرق بين الطفل الاردني و الطفل الغربي...تحشيش من الاخر

## mylife079

الطفل الغربي:

بصحى الصبح مفتح ومنعنش على المنبه الله وكيلكم، وبروح بغسل وجه وبرفشي اسنانه
بصبح على ماما وبابا، وبفطر كورنفلكس وشوية مربى مع زبدة على خبزة توست مع كاسة عصير برتقال أو جريبفروت. بروح يغسل تمه بحمل شنطته وبروح على السيارة وبكون أبوه قاعد بستنى فيه. طبعا نسيت بوسة الام الحانية

الطفل الاردني:

طبعا بصحاش ، الا ما يمرو عليه العائلة الكريمة :
أمه : قوم الله لا يقيمك
أبوه: ولك قوم يا تنبل
أخوه الكبير' مش مصدق على الله ' بروح مرفش أو دابك على بطنه

بقوم لابس ومش مغسل وجه والقذا على عنيه و ' خاف عقله ' وبروح على يفطر زيت وزعتر وشقفة هالجبنة مع كاسة شاي وبروح لاقف اخوه بعلبة الهندسة ، قال ليش سمعة مبعد الزيت عنه، وبتلاقي أبوه راح سالخه مخمس معلم على وجه تقول وحمة وركاظ بروح راكب بالسيارة مع ابوه ، وعاد أبوه ما بتشتغل السيارة معه، وراحت عليه فلقة ع الطابور الصباحي

الطفل الاجنبي:

بروح من المدرسة متل ماطلع عليها ، برجع ببوس امه ، بغسل وجه أو بتحمم ، بتغدا شريحة اسكلوب أو كوردوبلو ، وبقعد يتفرج على قناة ديسكفري ولا قناة أطفال أجنبيه، بتنادي عليه امه عشان يشربو الشاي مع العيلة، طبعا ما تنسو الحلويات ، بعديها بروح يدرس ويحضر دروسه لبكره.

الطفل الاردني:

بروح البيك ، بطنلونه ممزوع ، ومنيح إذا هذاك اليوم ما شرط بوطو، برمي الكتب ع السريع
وبروح يلعب طابة أو فطبول مع أولاد الحارة اللي بستنو فيه على نار، ولا الجو بره حررر في نص شهر 8 ، وخذلك لعب وصياح وهوشة ع الجول، طبعا أبوه بكون مودي كتيبة من اخوانه يدورو عليه، وبورحو جايبنه مثل المعتقلين وبصير يبكي انه اخوانه ضربوه بنص الحارة وعاد أبو ببلش قتل فيه وبإخوانه ' من دون سبب ' . برجع بتغدا يا مقلوبة يا منسف و مباشرة مروح متمدد وفاتح تمه ساعة زمن على امل انه حد يوخذه يغسلو ايده بعديها بروح نايم للساعة 7-8 بحضر سبيس تون وبرض يرجع عالحارة.

الطفل الغربي:

بس يخلص دروسه ، برجع يقعد مع أهله شوي، بفتحله كتاب أو بقرأله روايه.... بعدين بروح متعشي سندويشة جبنة مع خبزة فينو وكاسة حليب . بقعد ع النت ساعة زمن بالكثير. بتمر عليه امه وبتحكيله انه الساعة صارت عشرة ولاز م ينام ، عاد هو بكشر وبحكيلبها مامي كمان شوي ، امه بتحكيله بس : لأ . بروح نايم ع السرير وبتطيب خاطرة وبتحكيله قصة علاء الدين. 10 دقايق ولا هو غافي.

الطفل الاردني:

برجع يلعب بالحارة ، طبعا هو واصحابه بكونو ما خلو حدن من شرهم ، وخودلك على تكسير قزاز ولمبات وفوانيس ، تنفيس عجال السيارات ، سرقة بسكليتات أولاد الحارة، اشتراك في مشجارة جماعية ، وعاد ما برجع ع الدار الا بس تكون الشرطة بتدور عليه . وإذا كان الوضع سليم برجع ع البيت الساعة 12، وما بدخل من الباب 'عشان أبوه ' بروح ناطط من السور، وداخل على غرفته من الشباك. بروح يتعشى لقمة هالفلافل مع حمص ' كالعادة' ، وبتقوم القيامة ، إنه يروح ينام أبدا ..... شلاليط من ابوه ، كفوف من أمه ، وأخوانه من وراه قاعدين بظحكو عليه . بروح يتظاهر بالنوم ، ساعة زمن ، برجع بقعد ع الكمبيوتر وبلعب نيد فور سبيد 1 وان كثرت 2 ، وييييييييييييين تا ينام للساعة 3..

----------


## mylife079

*انا من رايي فيه مبالغة بالحكي والموضوع

الاردني غير هيك 

الاردني شي تاني 


بفتخر اني اردني 


بدي ردود*

----------


## مدحت

> *انا من رايي فيه مبالغة بالحكي والموضوع
> 
> الاردني غير هيك 
> 
> الاردني شي تاني 
> 
> 
> بفتخر اني اردني 
> 
> ...


معك حق يا محمد مبالغ فيه وصعب انك تقدر تعمم صح



بس حلو كتير

----------


## الاء

*هههههههههههههه

عند بجننننننن*

----------


## The Gentle Man

هههههههههههههه
حلوة
بس مش لهدرجة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووور يا محمد 

يسلمووو

----------


## اردني كح

مستحيل هاك الطفل الاردني بضله احسن من الطفل الاجنبي بشي واحد وهوه انه اردني

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اكيد بكفيه فخر انه اردني



شكراااااااااااااااااااا



 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]: 


 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وااااااااو كثير هيك طلعنا ما نفهم بس والله الفهم كلو عنا 

يسلمو محمد ثاني مره لا تعيدها  :Az3ar:

----------


## mylife079

:030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv:

----------


## سنفورة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور سنفورة 

 :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## سنفورة

> شكرا على المرور سنفورة


لا شكر على واجب :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو سنفورة

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Header:  لا بلاش تحكو عنا هيك احنا بنفهم   :upset2:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور ريما نورتي



 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بقايا الحب

:36 10 2[1]:  هلا بنورك محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا 

 :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## abuslayeh

ممكن صحيح عند البعض ولكن بالنسبة للاغلبية فليس صحيحا
واعتقد بأن الموضوع فقط للتسلية...

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور 


 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## غير مسجل

الأردنييون على الراس و العين و ما حدا قال انن ما بيفهموا ... بس المقالة كانت للتقريب ليس الا و أصلا طبيعة عيش الأرني تختلف عن الأجنبي ...
بس المقالة في منها نوعا ما,وهذا لاينقص من شأن الأردنيين!!!

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

هههههههههه كتير مالغه لانه احنا شايفين الواقع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## rand yanal

*هههههههههههههههههههههه.. مش الكل والله في ولاد بنحطوا على الراس وفي ولاد لا والله ما بيجوا غير بالعين الحمرا بالنهاية بترجع السولافة لترباية الاهل ..*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور رند

----------

